

How fast will V8 be after the asm.js issue is resolved? - Pharohbot
https://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?can=2&start=0&num=100&q=&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Owner%20Summary%20HW%20OS%20Area%20Stars&groupby=&sort=&id=2599

======
valarauca1
To answer the question the Topic proposed. asm.js seems to roughly give a 2x
to 6x performance boost over standard java script. Baring implementation,
algorithm, etc.

This is one bench mark that appeared in the thread:
[https://v8.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=25990016000&...](https://v8.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=25990016000&name=asm-
benchmarks.png&token=ABZ6GAeQLBJaxSqd2jf6-MZCL-L8SJgnVw%3A1416575487581&inline=1)

~~~
Pharohbot
Link turns to a 404 error from google, so when ASM.js is implemented into V8,
will it outperform lets say the DartVM for example?

------
marcosscriven
Why all your submissions on asm.js?

